# Outdoor THHN transition to Indoor Romex



## toofast (Oct 14, 2013)

My father in law (who used to be a licensed) can't remember exactly the right way to finish this off.

We had a builder run some THHN for some new outdoor lights.  He terminated at the outdoor Jbox and we now have to bring it to the new subpanel, which is indoor in the basement of course.

It is just a simple 20 amp circuit.  Do we JUST make the connection with the Romex in the outdoor (weather proof I should add) Jbox and then run the internal wire as we would normally run a circuit, or do we have to run conduit from the Jbox to the subpanel.  My in law thinks we can just run the normal romex straight to the box with no conduit just like all the rest of the interior circuits.  

Hope this makes sense....

Any further clarification just ask.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 14, 2013)

The inlaws would be correct.


----------



## toofast (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome and thanks much!


----------



## gottodo1 (Oct 15, 2013)

I actually think you can't or maybe this may vary by location. In AZ I was told by a "Master Electrician" <-- Joke, that I couldn't do that and I had to run conduit all the way to the sub panel and then just continued the THHN all the way through. It's of course safe to do that and in that application was convenient and very simple so I didn't complain.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2013)

gottodo1, AZ code may differ from OH code but, not that I re-read the OP post, they will need to use UV rated romex unless they plan to come through the back of the box where no romex will be exposed to the elements.


----------



## toofast (Oct 17, 2013)

Yep, I am coming through the BACK of the box, which is totally sealed from the elements.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 17, 2013)

Your good to go if no UV exposure.


----------

